# NOS 1960 Solo Polo seat and strut in box



## 60sstuff (Dec 29, 2021)

Amazing history here with this 1960 Solo Polo seat. The advertisement and letter for this particular seat.

This PERSONS - MAJESTIC Mfg. Company letter about a Model No. 1 Polo Seat - Red.
This “Dark Red” seat, strut and mounting bolts in it’s factory box dated 1960.

The pattern in this dark red vinyl is beautiful.
First design PERSONS seat tag with the small ears which is fastened with the tiny split rivets.
Bolt heads are flat (No Q).
Strut is stamped PAT. PENDING and PERSONS U.S.A.

Just a few years later this style seat in white with strut, long bolts and eared tag would be on the Famous Stingray.

Enjoy seat history, Chris


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 29, 2021)

Spectacular seat and strut, the pattern sets it apart. WOW


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 29, 2021)

The mention of the one rider not two sticker in the letter is amazing.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 29, 2021)

thats incredible !!  wow and super rare never seen one !!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 29, 2021)

I love the bit about "Genuine Aircraft bolts!" My career is maintaining planes btw. 
..."with nylon lock nuts." They don't get used much on planes because vibrations degrade the nylon and defeat the locking feature. Instead, swaging the end of the nut to make an interference fit works out better....and it appears that's what the lock nuts in your picture are.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 30, 2021)

What a cool find! I love the grandma patterned vinyl ! Just the look for a bicycle polo match.


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Jan 2, 2022)

Amazing photos of an amazing piece of history! Thanks for posting!


----------



## stoney (Jan 2, 2022)

Great seat. Have never seen that seat pattern before. I like it though. Early dog ear tag and all.


----------



## badbob (Jan 2, 2022)

What a beautiful seat!


----------

